# How to look younger than you really are



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2016)

If you are no longer a spring chicken (and a tad vain too) you probably want to look younger than you are. According to a Danish study published in Age and Ageing in 2006, men can manage this by not smoking, being careful about exposure to sunlight and possibly by having lots of children. A

*Read More...*


----------

